# Ye ole chucks.



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 19, 2018)

What kind of shoes is everyone wearing on this board?
   I had bought some chucks about three years ago and loved them for deadlifts and squats. Bought another pair of hightops the other day and I forgot how it is like a night and day difference with those compared to a running shoe. Felt so much more grounded and balanced on my squat and I hit a PR on my deads today.   ( Probably more mentality then the shoe haha).


----------



## Jin (Aug 19, 2018)

Started squatting 3 years ago. Couldn't hit depth without squat shoes. Ankles are much more flexible now and I wear Chucks for deads and squats.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2018)

You don't want a squishy sole to avoid losing force and also of course for safety. A pair of Chuck's is tried and true.

For squats other than my comp squat I use a pair from risto sports. Great for OHP too.

For deads if you pull conventional try going barefoot.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 19, 2018)

Chucks - same pair has lasted for the past 3 or 4 years. I tried the Adidas lifter somethings and they always felt like giant clogs on my feet. Whatever works for you and your comfortable with. My two cents...


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Aug 19, 2018)

Definitely felt more solid. I would do barefoot for deads but some dickhead trainer told me I couldn't do that but all the bigger dudes can apparently. I guess I just need to get big enough to where people don't say anything.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 20, 2018)

I just use a pair of flat hard shoes. They feel good and I haven’t noticed any issues doing any lifts. But I’m also not planning on competing in anything so I go with the ones that work well with everything


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2018)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> Definitely felt more solid. I would do barefoot for deads but some dickhead trainer told me I couldn't do that but all the bigger dudes can apparently. I guess I just need to get big enough to where people don't say anything.



Well you should tell the trainer that it's ass eatin seazin and to get to work. Or give a wrestling shoe a try.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 20, 2018)

I used and liked Chucks but recently switched to Addidas PowerLift.3.1 shoes. The fit is really nice and they’re firm like you’d expect but the jury is still out on whether or not I’ll stick to them.


----------



## German89 (Aug 20, 2018)

I go bare.

I do have adipowers but. I noticed it triggers my sciatica.


----------



## stevenmd (Aug 20, 2018)

Chucks 100% for me.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 20, 2018)

German89 said:


> I go bare.
> 
> yes, we know.


----------



## German89 (Aug 20, 2018)

Seeker said:


> German89 said:
> 
> 
> > I go bare.
> ...


----------



## Seeker (Aug 20, 2018)

I still have and wear my reebok crossfit light tr's. Great shoe.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 20, 2018)

Bought a pair of insanely overpriced squat shoes 3 years ago and love them...
Inov8 fastlift 335...super comfy


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 20, 2018)

Converse classics. Or flip flop sandals.
My own gym


----------



## KINGIV (Aug 20, 2018)

I wish they would let me go barefoot in the gym.

If I'm doing cardio that day or working out my legs then I'll wear a pair of Nikes running shoes. Sometimes I'll go to the gym in my steel-toed work boots, depending on if I'm working out upper body that day and how busy I am.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 20, 2018)

For squat I have Adidas powerlift 2.0. Deadlift I wear vlados,  it's got a flat chucktaylor bottom


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2018)

Just running shoes is all I lift in; Squats, DL, Bench.... curls. I really never was too concerned about my footwear.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 20, 2018)

I love my classic Reebok’s .. just always have. White black and grey pairs lmao.


----------



## Bizzybone (Aug 25, 2018)

Chuck taylor for everything


----------



## Sohoguy (Sep 4, 2018)

The high tops are a good choice to help support the ankles as they will sustain quite a bit of weight and pressure as you squat.


----------

